# North Central WV 3D archery?



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

*Go WVU*

Flatwoods has a indoor and 3-d range it is pretty sweet I will give you the website. http://www.midstatearchers.com/index.php


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Is Outback Archery still open in Weston? They used to set a good range.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks guys! anyone else?


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

There are a bunch of ranges fairly close to you. Lumberport Archery, High Feather in Doddridge County, Jerry's Sporting Goods at Stonecoal Lake down by Weston, Sportsman's Refuge and Sportsman's Emporium in Morgantown, there is a club at Mylan Park in morgantown, Bobtown Rod/Gun Club in PA, and there are others that I can't think of right now but these are your major players up here in NCWV. Now there are other in Buckhannon, Elkins (I think), Huntington, oh and I'm sure there's more that I'm not remembering. As far as shoots on saturdays that might be your hardest thing to find but I think there are some that have some 3D's on sat but most are sundays.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

BK Artworks said:


> There are a bunch of ranges fairly close to you. Lumberport Archery, High Feather in Doddridge County, Jerry's Sporting Goods at Stonecoal Lake down by Weston, Sportsman's Refuge and Sportsman's Emporium in Morgantown, there is a club at Mylan Park in morgantown, Bobtown Rod/Gun Club in PA, and there are others that I can't think of right now but these are your major players up here in NCWV. Now there are other in Buckhannon, Elkins (I think), Huntington, oh and I'm sure there's more that I'm not remembering. As far as shoots on saturdays that might be your hardest thing to find but I think there are some that have some 3D's on sat but most are sundays.


I have shot at Lumberport, the Refuge and shoot at the Emporium on a regular basis. There is a great 3-D range in Tunnelton but they only shoot on sundays. I just want to find a place where I can shoot some 3-D on saturdays, why do they all have to be on sunday? Thanks for all of the replies!


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

Well then we've probably met before if it was earlier this year but lately work has gotten me all tied up and I haven't gotten to shoot even at my house. I think the place in Buckhannon has some shoots on saturdays but I'm not sure.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

BK Artworks said:


> Well then we've probably met before if it was earlier this year but lately work has gotten me all tied up and I haven't gotten to shoot even at my house. I think the place in Buckhannon has some shoots on saturdays but I'm not sure.


I probably shoot at the Emporium the most. I shot 5-spot almost every saturday this past winter up there. I just like going up to give Mike a hard time:wink: I'll be up there tommorow actually


----------

